# Carrera Vengeance E Spec has Error 21



## Peter Byrd (11 Sep 2021)

My recently




bought e bike has no power going to the back wheel. The display on the handle bar reads Error 21. What could the problem be?
Thank you.


----------



## Cycleops (11 Sep 2021)

For starters you could either download the manual and find out what Error 21 refers to or take it back to the supplying dealer (Halfords?) or call them.
Or YouTube might just have the answer:

View: https://youtu.be/19TUTsf5354


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2021)

Arrociding to the handbook that came with the bike thats a torque sensor issue.

Its an optical torque sensor and careful and removal and cleaning often help.

Alternatively, you get a 2 year warranty and the Suntour parts supply situation generally isn't that bad.


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2021)

Just as an aside, thqt thread does contain a minor inaccuracy. The torque sensors are available separately, https://powerbikes.uk/ebike-parts-a...ntour-hesc-chain-set-ats-torque-sensor__30472

Also that thread refers to older bikes. On the OP's the controller is not in the base of the battery holder, but in a little box built into the underside of the frame just forward of the bottom bracket.

The torque sensors themselves are fine, but can grunge up, as can the slots in the inside of the chainset that the sensor 'sees'. Also the sensor itself is in a bit of a vulnerable position and its not unknown for people to damage them without realising.


----------

